# Pain After Injections



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

We took Rosie for her second vaccination and a microchip this evening.

Since we got back, she has been in quite a bit of pain. Every few minutes she'll cry out in a kind of hoarse scream, and she looks thoroughly miserable.

Obviously, she's bound to be a bit sore from the needles, but she didn't have this kind of reaction to her first vaccination. Should we be worried? Thanks!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper was exactly the same! I think it was the chip, he yelped constantly I was so worried! The vets advised an ice pack to soothe the area! The next day he was still sore but not in as much pain! Let me know how you get on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper wasn't like it with the first one either do it came as such a shock! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The needle for the microchip is quiet large and it's more likely that this is the reason for her discomfort. See how she is in the morning and if you are still worried then speaknto your vet.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh bless poor little thing, Dudley was microchipped before I picked him up so I didn't witness it if he did have any pain. Hope she is much better in the morn.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope Rosie feels better in the morning! Same as Dudley, Cookie had the microchip done by the breeder, thank goodness, can't stand any needles! I hid behind hubby when Cookie had her second jab, I know I'm such a baby!


----------



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. She's settled down a bit now. We thought it was probably normal, but it's reassuring to hear that other people have gone through the same thing.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I also experienced this! I had the microchip and 2nd vaccination done at the same time and she was knocked for six with it! But like others have said its probably the chip!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad Rosie is feeling a bit better! She will be back to her perky puppy self in no time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

beth.rose said:


> We took Rosie for her second vaccination and a microchip this evening.
> 
> Since we got back, she has been in quite a bit of pain. Every few minutes she'll cry out in a kind of hoarse scream, and she looks thoroughly miserable.
> 
> Obviously, she's bound to be a bit sore from the needles, but she didn't have this kind of reaction to her first vaccination. Should we be worried? Thanks!


 Holly was exactly the same fine after first vac and then poorly for a couple of days after 2nd and microchip. Dreading Monday as Jack has his 2nd vac and microchip :cry2:


----------

